# more than one reality



## BookStop (Jun 7, 2006)

I recommended a couple of films to a friend recently.  Sliding Doors, and Run, Lola, Run. 2 of my favs.  

Anyone else know of other movies that follow that same sort of, _here's reality, oh and btw, here's another reality, _type of thing?

And does anyone share my opinion that these movies are superb?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2006)

Jet Li's 'The One' is quite a good alternate reality film. But then I'm a martial arts buff!
Yeah, I agree Sliding Doors was good!


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen _Sliding Doors_ but I did enjoy _Run Lola Run_. Unfortunately I can't think of any more movies of that ilk to recommend


----------



## Frozeninja (Jun 7, 2006)

Haven't seen either of those, but I have seen "The One" (only last weekend actually) and that is an awesome alternate reality film.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 7, 2006)

BookStop said:
			
		

> Anyone else know of other movies that follow that same sort of, _here's reality, oh and btw, here's another reality, _type of thing?



Oh, yes.  _Julia and Julia_ (1987), starring Kathleen Turner, Gabriel Byrne, and Sting.  Fantastic film.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 8, 2006)

Kiss Kiss bang bang is a bit like that at the end.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 8, 2006)

_The One_!  How could I have forgotten that one?  It is good.  I've never heard of _Julia and Julia_ or _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_ though.  Maybe I'll give em a shot. 

 Keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 8, 2006)

No, _The One_ is not good. I still don't understand how I made it through until the end.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 8, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> No, _The One_ is not good. I still don't understand how I made it through until the end.


 
I guess you have to be martial arts fan to appreciate it.  I liked it mostly becouse Jet Li has the moves!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 8, 2006)

I like real martial arts and not something that pretends to be martial arts.


----------



## Remillard (Jun 9, 2006)

Momento, starring Guy Pearce.

Not exactly an "Alternate Reality" type thing, but certainly a film that approaches it's story telling in a completely different way.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 10, 2006)

True- Momento was really good.


----------



## ScottSF (Jun 11, 2006)

I was thinking of "It's a Wonderful Life" and "Family Man" but those are more what-if movies.  The characters get to see another reality.  I can't think of anything as clever as Run Lola Run, how all the minute changes led to different results, even the bumping into people.  "Groundhog Day" comes to mind also.  He is forced to live the same day over and over but nothing he does has any consequences past that day.  It was kinda like Lola because he had to keep doing it until he got it right.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 11, 2006)

Well if you like momento try 'The Machineist' starring christian Bale


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, I'm going to throw in a rather old one (one, by the way, which was up for -- and I think won -- a Hugo award, incidentally): *Last Year at* *Marienbad*. Not your typical alternate reality, may even be dealing with memory -- but then again, maybe not. For those who haven't seen it, French with subtitles; but if you feel like having your noggin played with, this should do the trick....


----------



## iansales (Jun 11, 2006)

There's Groundhog Day, of course. But much better than that, there's Kieslowski's Blind Chance.


----------



## Teir (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah Sliding doors! Now that really made you think. Brilliant concept that :>


----------



## pokernut951 (Jun 13, 2006)

What about Donnie Darko?  It shows what would happen if he had never been killed by that Jet engine.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 13, 2006)

I forgot about Donnie Darko - I loved that one!  Maybe I could watch it again.

I've added the machinest and blind chance to my queue - both sound interesting.


----------

